# Tận dụng mảng tường đầu giường tạo dấu ấn riêng



## lindanga (7/8/21)

Tận dụng mảng tường đầu giường tạo dấu ấn riêng Không chỉ đối với phòng ngủ nhỏ mà cả ở những không gian lớn hơn, việc biết sắp xếp lưu trữ đầu giường hợp lý sẽ thể hiện sự thông minh và óc tinh tế của gia chủ. Khoảng trống đầu giường thường được chú ý cho trang trí Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu làm đẹp mà đôi khi lãng quên cho những mục đích cũng rất thiết thực khác như lưu trữ. Tổ chức lưu trữ tốt sẽ giúp phòng ngủ gọn gàng và rộng rãi hơn. Không chỉ đối với phòng ngủ nhỏ, mà cả ở những không gian lớn hơn, biết sắp xếp lưu trữ đầu giường hợp lý sẽ thể hiện sự thông minh và óc tinh tế của gia chủ. Nhưng thực hiện nó như thế nào thì không phải là điều đơn giản. Bài dưới đây xin đưa ra một vài gợi ý giúp bạn tổ chức lưu trữ thông minh cho đầu giường của mình. Mong rằng sẽ mang đến cho bạn những lời khuyên thực sự bổ ích cho không gian sống của mình. Xây dựng những “ngõ ngách” đa dụng Một đầu giường dày (gần 30 cm chiều sâu) cung cấp một màn hình hiển thị rộng rãi và một “cabin” phụ lý tưởng cho các cuốn sách yêu thích và những thứ cần thiết bên cạnh giường. Kết hợp một vài bức tranh bên trên để tạo được một góc trang trí ấn tượng và Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở Đà Nẵng hút mắt hơn nhé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Biến đầu giường thành tác phẩm nghệ thuật Biến đầu giường thành tác phẩm nghệ thuật ngay lập tức bằng các cài đặt các phụ kiện nội thất trên đầu giường của bạn. Chiếc kệ gỗ tự nhiên có tích hợp sẵn những chiếc giá mở đáp ứng nhiều hiển thị phong phú. Hãy xem xét để tùy biến các ngóc ngách cho phù hợp với nhiều mục đích sử dụng. Ví dụ như ô trống nhỏ đầu giường rất vừa vặn cho một chiếc đồng hồ báo thức. Cách tổ chức này mang đến cho đầu giường một vẻ ấm áp, gần gũi. Biết cách chia sẻ không gian Chi tiết kiến trúc đã vô tình tạo ra một đầu giường chức năng cho phòng ngủ trên gác mái. Kệ hai bên giường cung cấp lưu trữ cho các cuốn sách, tài liệu, khung ảnh hay các phụ kiện trang trí khác. Việc bố trí đối xứng và cách trang trí tương đồng đã tạo hiệu ứng thu hút, đồng thời giảm đi sự đơn điệu của mảng tường phía trên đầu giường. Kết hợp hiện đại và đa dụng Thêm một minh họa thành công cho cách bố trí đối xứng trên đầu giường. Nhưng với cách sắp xếp hai chiếc gương đã khiến không gian “giãn nở” đáng kể. Bình hoa đặt phía trước gương không chỉ tạo nét sinh động, tăng cường bầu không khí lãng mạn mà còn mang theo hơi thở thiên nhiên thổi bừng nguồn năng lượng tích cực. Phòng ngủ phảng phất hương hoa luôn đem đến những rung cảm rất tự nhiên. Cách sắp đặt này thực sự đã khoác lên phòng ngủ vẻ hiện đại và thể hiện óc thẩm mỹ tinh tế của gia chủ. Thay vì bỏ trống giữa hai mảng đối xứng như trước đó, mảng tường trên đầu giường được tận dụng để lắp đặt kệ mở cung cấp không gian cho các khung ảnh và phụ kiện trang trí nhỏ. Rất đa dụng khi vừa giải quyết được lưu trữ lại vừa tạo được góc trang trí đẹp mắt cho đầu giường phải không? Tận dụng lưu trữ tối đa trên bức tường Kệ mở luôn cung cấp rất nhiều cơ hội lưu trữ và trưng bày trong phòng ngủ. Tầng trên cùng của kệ luôn là nơi dành cho các mặt hàng trang trí. Trong khi các kệ thấp hơn là dành cho đèn, sách và các nhu cầu cần thiết khác trước khi đi ngủ. Khai thác bức tường tạo ra dung lượng lưu trữ lớn, giúp giải phóng mặt bằng đơn điệu, đó là giải pháp lý tưởng cho một phòng ngủ nhỏ. Phối hợp nhiều kiểu dáng lưu trữ linh hoạt và cá tính Mang đến cho phòng ngủ một những nét cá tính độc đáo và lạ mắt với một bộ sưu tập các kệ gỗ. Đủ loại kiểu dáng và kích cỡ khác nhau đã biến đầu giường thành thế giới thu nhỏ vô cùng sinh động. Hãy nhớ, sơn các kệ cùng màu nếu không biến chúng thành cuộc xung đột của màu sắc và kiểu dáng nhé! Khai thác hốc tường thông minh Biết cách tận dụng hốc tường luôn đem lại nhiều giá trị sử dụng. Kê phần đầu giường vào vị trí hốc tường là giải pháp khá tốt cho những phòng ngủ nhỏ để tối ưu diện tích. Đồng thời tổ chức khoảng trống phía trên thành một bộ sưu tập cá nhân đặc sắc. Đây thực sự là “cứu cánh” tuyệt vời cho những góc chết trong nhà, cải tạo mảng tường trống thành khu vực rất tiện ích. Tối ưu hoá đơn vị lưu trữ đầu giường Một chiếc tủ tường được sử dụng làm đầu giường cung cấp khả năng lưu trữ thoải mái cho quần áo và các vật dụng cá nhân khác. Từng hốc nhỏ xung quanh tủ cũng được tận dụng để trưng bày các phụ kiện trang trí như Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn. Nếu bạn có ý định lắp đặt đơn vị lưu trữ này, hãy xem xét việc xây dựng hệ thống ánh sáng bên cạnh giường để giảm đi nét thô cứng của nội thất.


----------

